# Squat shoes recommendations



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Been looking at getting a pair of squat shoes, haven't really thought about how much I want to spend, probably not much more than £80

Any recommendations? Not overly fussed on looks although pretty much all I've seen are pretty hideous.


----------



## lewis1993 (Apr 29, 2013)

Vans.... Or if pushing the boat out the reebok crossfire lite tr's

used to squat bare foot but for PL comp had to have trainers so been wearing my battered old vans with the insole taken out for a year and done a 240kg in them


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Them Mark Bell power shoes are supposed to be class for flat foot lifters. Can get them in England but they're called something else, They're on reebok outlet website.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks for the replies but I was looking for ones with an elevated heel, been squatting with heels on a plate and I can go much deeper without any knee pain and seem to keep my body upright easier


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Adidas Powerlift 2.0?

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=331582901851&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## lewis1993 (Apr 29, 2013)

Bataz said:


> Them Mark Bell power shoes are supposed to be class for flat foot lifters. Can get them in England but they're called something else, They're on reebok outlet website.


yeah they're the crossfit lite tr


----------



## squater (Apr 5, 2015)

any weightlifting shoes would be good opie


----------



## John. (Jun 24, 2013)

Adidas Powerlift 2.0's or Power Perfect (slightly bigger heel for Olympic lifting) are the cream of the crop in that price bracket.

Do-Wins are decent and a bit cheaper.

Personally have used the Powerlift 2.0's for the last 2 and a half years and they still feel solid and look brand new still.


----------



## Lordofthefries000 (Jul 19, 2015)

If you have long femurs and struggle staying upright I would suggest a heeled shoe, preferably one with a pretty sizable heel, I have the power perfect 2's whicha re rock solid. Other than those the higher end options are adidas Adipowers or nike romeleos.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Black all star vans do me good


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Robbie789 said:


> Been looking at getting a pair of squat shoes, haven't really thought about how much I want to spend, probably not much more than £80
> 
> Any recommendations? Not overly fussed on looks although pretty much all I've seen are pretty hideous.


the main point to consider is if you need a heeled shoe or flat sole. If you don't need a heel then save your money.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Went for the Adi Powers 2.0, should be here next week and then I'm on holiday, will let you know how i find them

Also ordered some deadlift slippers for no particular reason :lol:


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Robbie789 said:


> Went for the Adi Powers 2.0, should be here next week and then I'm on holiday, will let you know how i find them
> 
> Also ordered some deadlift slippers for no particular reason :lol:


good choicee


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

How would you determine if you need a heeled shoe?


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

rsd147 said:


> How would you determine if you need a heeled shoe?


usually if you struggle to hit depth due to mobility issues then a heeled shoe can help.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Robbie789 said:


> Went for the Adi Powers 2.0, should be here next week and then I'm on holiday, will let you know how i find them
> 
> Also ordered some deadlift slippers for no particular reason :lol:


theyre decent shoes but if youve not owned/used any oly shoes in the past then be prepared for a transition period

i almost chucked the towel in many times when i first got my adi powers but stuck with it and now i cant imagine squatting without them

also solid shoes for benching if you bench flat footed


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

Bataz said:


> usually if you struggle to hit depth due to mobility issues then a heeled shoe can help.


Sounds like they would be perfect for me being a short fat fecker


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Vincey said:


> Sounds like they would be perfect for me being a short fat fecker


me too but I'm ok hitting depth, I've practised a lot haha.


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

Bataz said:


> me too but I'm ok hitting depth, I've practised a lot haha.


I struggle with lots of things as i've got the mobility of a rock


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

Robbie789 said:


> Adidas Powerlift 2.0?
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=331582901851&globalID=EBAY-GB


Ive been considering them, let me know how you get on.

I've bought some Reeboks with zero drop for my other lifting, just waiting on them to turn up.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Raised Heel powerlifting shoes. Any recommend a really cheap pair to see how I get on as depth can be an issue at times?


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

rsd147 said:


> Raised Heel powerlifting shoes. Any recommend a really cheap pair to see how I get on as depth can be an issue at times?


Anyone?


----------



## ptirobo69 (Nov 9, 2014)

rsd147 said:


> Anyone?


http://www.amazon.co.uk/More-Mile-Weight-Lifting-Shoes/dp/B00QVN15TA/ref=sr_1_1?s=shoes&ie=UTF8&qid=1439138615&sr=1-1&keywords=weightlifting+shoes

These are only 30 quid, some good reviews might be worth a buy if your only wanting a cheap starter pair .. some other pairs up to £60 see links below

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Do-Win-weight-lifting-shoes-Power/dp/B009M26VEG/ref=sr_1_3?s=shoes&ie=UTF8&qid=1439139124&sr=1-3&keywords=weightlifting+shoes

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Do-Win-weightlifting-Songyong-strength-wooden/dp/B004RF3H1I/ref=sr_1_24?s=shoes&ie=UTF8&qid=1439139124&sr=1-24&keywords=weightlifting+shoes


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Robbie789 said:


> Thanks for the replies but I was looking for ones with an elevated heel, been squatting with heels on a plate and I can go much deeper without any knee pain and seem to keep my body upright easier


Pair of high heels should do then mate


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

I use Do Win and for the money they do the job. Nice roomy fit.


----------



## Harry62 (Apr 4, 2017)

Take a look at CrossFit shoes. They are like jack-of-all-trades http://thecrossfitshoes.com/ i like reebok nano 5, this shoe combines a lightweight, comfortable fit with optimal support and maximum durability.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Harry62 said:


> Take a look at CrossFit shoes. They are like jack-of-all-trades http://thecrossfitshoes.com/ i like reebok nano 5, this shoe combines a lightweight, comfortable fit with optimal support and maximum durability.


 Shoes are good, don't like the idea of being associated with crossfit though TBH.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Just stumbled across Sabo Dead Lift Shoe, looks like my kinda thing. Going to order a pair!


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

What see the benefits from weightlifting shoes??

I squat and deadlift bare foot - lookinggo e yet a comp would I have to wear shoes??

I have these barefoot trainers I could use and still feel comfy squatting

https://sneakerbardetroit.com/nike-free-hyperfeel-run-gym-red/

would weightlifting shoes bump my squats up ?? Lol


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

herc said:


> What see the benefits from weightlifting shoes??
> 
> I squat and deadlift bare foot - lookinggo e yet a comp would I have to wear shoes??
> 
> ...


 Yes you would have to wear shoes in comp anything barefoot style or converse will do.

Squat shoes just allow you to hit depth a little easier but they do put strain on the knee as @Jakemaguire suggested me to switch to flat soles when my knees were hurting and theyve made a huge difference

I'm not pain free as i knackered them up doing hack squats which has left me with ongoing patella tendonitis but wide stance and flat soles have made a world of difference to the discomfort and subsequent inflammation that heeled shoes brought


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Converse for me. As swole troll mentions above, lifting shoes played havoc with my knees.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

swole troll said:


> Yes you would have to wear shoes in comp anything barefoot style or converse will do.
> 
> Squat shoes just allow you to hit depth a little easier but they do put strain on the knee as @Jakemaguire suggested me to switch to flat soles when my knees were hurting and theyve made a huge difference
> 
> I'm not pain free as i knackered them up doing hack squats which has left me with ongoing patella tendonitis but wide stance and flat soles have made a world of difference to the discomfort and subsequent inflammation that heeled shoes brought





Mingster said:


> Converse for me. As swole troll mentions above, lifting shoes played havoc with my knees.


 Ahhh right and there was me hoping the lifting shoes were going to help my knee lol!! I must get my squats assessed and see if/what I'm doing wrong..

people keep saying to me I stand to close and squat too deep and this is the reason for my knee pain???

Here is a clip of my squats....

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BPqVvttBz-I/


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

herc said:


> Ahhh right and there was me hoping the lifting shoes were going to help my knee lol!! I must get my squats assessed and see if/what I'm doing wrong..
> 
> people keep saying to me I stand to close and squat too deep and this is the reason for my knee pain???
> 
> ...


 The more vertical you can get your shins the less strain you'll put on the patella tendon

You do this by going wide stanced and point your heels out a tad and sitting back into it

Feels weird at first but with time, flat soles and a low bar position it's a much stronger squat


----------



## Oly-ali (Sep 10, 2017)

Adipowers are cheap and do the job!


----------

